# MariaDB in FreeBSD



## alexus (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm trying to get MariaDB on my FreeBSD (9.2).
I found MariaDB in FreeBSD ports tree « The MariaDB Blog - https://blog.mariadb.org/mariadb-in-freebsd-ports-tree/
Is there a way to do it via "pkg" somehow??


```
# pkg install mariadb
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'mariadb' have been found in the repositories
#
```


----------



## talsamon (Sep 22, 2014)

`psearch mariadb`

```
databases/mariadb-client  Database server - drop-in replacement for MySQL
databases/mariadb-scripts Database server - drop-in replacement for MySQL
databases/mariadb-server  Database server - drop-in replacement for MySQL
databases/mariadb55-client Multithreaded SQL database (client)
databases/mariadb55-server Multithreaded SQL database (server)
```

I think you want databases/mariadb55-client and databases/mariadb55-server.


----------



## alexus (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you for pointing this out for me.


```
# pkg install mariadb-server
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'mariadb-server' have been found in the repositories
# pkg install mariadb56-server
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'mariadb56-server' have been found in the repositories
# pkg install mariadb55-server
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
The following 3 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
	mariadb55-server: 5.5.39
	libexecinfo: 1.1_3
	mariadb55-client: 5.5.39

The process will require 144 MB more space.
12 MB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[alexus.org] Fetching mariadb55-server-5.5.39.txz: 100%   10 MB  11.4M/s    00:01    
[alexus.org] Fetching libexecinfo-1.1_3.txz: 100%    9 kB  10.1k/s    00:01    
[alexus.org] Fetching mariadb55-client-5.5.39.txz: 100%    1 MB   1.6M/s    00:01    
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
[alexus.org] [1/3] Installing libexecinfo-1.1_3: 100%
[alexus.org] [2/3] Installing mariadb55-client-5.5.39: 100%
===> Creating users and/or groups.
Creating group 'mysql' with gid '88'.
Creating user 'mysql' with uid '88'.
[alexus.org] [3/3] Installing mariadb55-server-5.5.39: 100%
#
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 22, 2014)

Some ideas for next time, first using pkg as suggested above just with another flag:  `pkg search --full mariadb`

Another using ports:  `cd /usr/ports; make search key=mariadb`

Or just go to http://www.freshports.org and look around that way.


----------



## goshanecr (Feb 11, 2016)

Friends, can somebody explain why thereis only *InnoDB, MROONGA *and* 0QGRAPH *storage engines availaible for databases/mariadb55-server and databases/mariadb100-server?

No *Archive, TokuDB* engines.

P.S. *Archive *storage exists after plugin load with:

```
MariaDB [(none)]> INSTALL SONAME 'ha_archive';
```
But *TokuDB* not exists.


----------

